# Negative pregnancy test after faint positive?



## sheilarae07

I took a pregnancy test on Sunday morning and got a thin but visible pink line within 1-2 minutes. However I took another one on Tuesday morning and it was negative. I was using some cheap wondfo ICs. I didn't notice until a few minutes ago that they were from two different lot numbers. Could that mean they are of different sensitivities?


----------



## julybabe84

I had this with a clear blue a few days ago then FRER was negative. I think AF is going to arrive any time today temps plummeted and I just feel her coming.

If you go into pregnancy test forum on BnB there are a few differrent threads with the same thing.

Hope you get your BFP x


----------



## Amy

i think i read somewhere that if the line is thin then it means the test has not worked. Hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## Confusingtest

Hi I'm new to this yesterday I took two clearblue +/- tests and both within seconds had a very thin and faint vertical line making a positive checked today and there still there very strong! But this morning first morning pee did a cheap one and two more clearblue and all negative? ... I'm not due on for another 3 days what do you guys think been trying for a year and never seen this before


----------



## julybabe84

Most people on here suggest using the pink dye tests as they're more reliable. Unfortunately for me I'm back to square 1 at least now I know how long my LP is and that I do actually ovulate.

BEst of luck to you all x


----------



## wishingj

I'd say there could be 2 things happening here. First, maybe that first positive was just from a really good concentrated batch of urine and you just need to muster up another good batch which might come in another day or two when your HCG levels are higher. 

OR...

I don't want to be negative about things but lying doesn't do anyone any good. If you read the results within the test time and you see a line, there is a better than good chance you had some HCG in your system. If you start getting negative tests after that, there's a chance you had a chemical pregnancy or a very early miscarriage. You might have conceived but implantation didn't take. Look into it online to see if you think that's what might have happened.

To look on the bright side of such a disappointment, you ARE ovulating and the sperm did find the egg. I've had a few of these complete with full pregnancy symptoms that ramp up then subside and AF shows up. It's sad but at the same time, the blastocyst never had a heart beat or anything and it usually means there was something wrong with it. Without early testing people don't even necessarily know when this happens as your AF may still show up right on time or even a day or two late and it'll go as usual. More good news is you might be more fertile next month.

Good luck!


----------



## tps001

Hello Ladies,

I took a test yesterday at 11dpo (i think) and tested a very faint positive. I have a pic up on another thread I posted. Then I took one this morning with first morning urine with the same brand of test and got a BFN. This is driving me insane. I really hope we get our BFPs soon ladies.


----------



## TandJ

do u have any pics :hugs:


----------



## Confusingtest

Thank you for your reply I think will wait and see if I come
on now and see where to go from there.. 

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## sheilarae07

I made a mistake on the first post. I retested on Monday, not Tuesday. And about the concentrated urine- I just can't seem to go more than 2-3 hours without peeing. I used to go the whole night without getting up but not this week. Also my boobs are SUPER sore. I didn't take a picture.. :( We were leaving to go to my father in law's funeral and were in a hurry. My husband even saw the line though and he is completely blind when it comes to pregnancy tests. Cause he asked "Should it be that light?", which means he did see it. UGH! I will probably test in the next couple days. I am semi-unsure of when I ovulated- either way it is still early.


----------



## Confusingtest

Please let me know how you get on I am
hoping the best for you..
I'm the same sore nipples though and can't stop peeing lol..
Positive thoughts and my other half is the same
I just want that thick strong plus


----------



## lizbeth101

Confusingtest said:


> Hi I'm new to this yesterday I took two clearblue +/- tests and both within seconds had a very thin and faint vertical line making a positive checked today and there still there very strong! But this morning first morning pee did a cheap one and two more clearblue and all negative? ... I'm not due on for another 3 days what do you guys think been trying for a year and never seen this before



I took a test at 7dpo and it was positive second line faint..then today around noon i took another test and it was negative????im so confused my boobs hurt and my nippes feel raw.. Could it be that i took my test to late since youre suppose to take pregnancy test early in the morning...???help?? Im hoping iam pregnant kepping my fingers crossed my husband and I have never had problems conceving usually first try is all it take i have a 4 year old and 7 year old.


----------



## acoriana85

hi i did a preg test two days ago in the am and it came out faint posivite ,and then i took another one later on the same day just to make sure and it came out negative ,and the next day i did another one and came negative again ,today i did another one on the am ,and it came negative again ,,dont know what to do ,but im pretty much feeling preg ,,,the last time i had my period was on aug 29 2012 ,and today is sep26 2012 ,i dont know what to think 1 FAINT POSITIVE AND 4 NEGATIVES ,WHY ?


----------

